# Stretch Magnetic Snowboarding Belt.



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

* ❄ Stretch Magnetic Snowboarding Belt.*


Was at the snowboard shop down at Jindy a few months ago and the girl behind the counter showed me these great new belts they had in stock an elastic snowboard belts. I think the one she had was an Anticorp $Au29.99 RRP. I thought to myself these would be so much better choice than the solid nylon webbing belt I'm using due to their flexibility.
Anyway as I was spending enough $$$$$ that day with a pair of black Hover pants on EOS sale I thought I'd do a bit of research on these stretch elastic belts.










Anyway was able to find these on Aliexpress on the BF sales for @$AU13.30 ($US9.65) with tracked delivered. They had really good reviews so I thought I'd give them a tryout. Grabbed 3 of them in Army green, Khaki and Dark grey.


















9.75US $ 60% OFF|2020 Fashion Nylon Belt Metal Magnetic Buckle Adjustable Belts For Men Military Combat Elastic Belts High Quality Wear-resistant - Belts - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com














So they come standard in 120cm length so plenty of room for big guys. I'm a 34" waist and trimmed off 200mm/8" and reset the metal finish belt end to look perfect. The webbing width is 38mm/1.5" so they thread through and fit really nicely inside snowboard pant belt loops without any issues. The weight is 150 grams/5.29oz. The buckle size is 84mm x 47mm x 14mm. Also as the back of the buckle is nylon you don't have to worry about any damage or scratching to the metal fasteners on your pants by a metal surface.










The tension of the webbing is really firm and they feel superb on giving a brilliant hold and just the right level of total support and flex when you need it. The Webbing material has a pretty heavy duty feel and looks like it would be highly resistant to pilling. The buckle has a nylon back with a metal embossed face for style. You can either choose the option of satin silver or satin black face plate.











The buckle is magnetic which assists in quickly snapping both inner and outer buckles together. The buckle then locks into position solidly being held from coming apart by 2 x angled blades. The buckle is easily released by sliding the belt buckle inwards breaking the magnetic lock and releasing the angled blades out of their holds.










The stitching is really good quality and well finished off. The belt also came in a clear press studded carry case for protection.










Mate, so this belt is a really high quality product and much better than what I saw for sale in retail outlets for 3 times the price of what I scored them for.

An ideally superb snowboard belt.

5 ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐ ⭐


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Arcade does it better................plastic......less obtrusive buckle.......no need to remove at airport...........every pair of pants feels like sweat pants.............


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

mojo maestro said:


> Arcade does it better................plastic......less obtrusive buckle.......no need to remove at airport...........every pair of pants feels like sweat pants.............


These look like $US30 to 40.

Arcade Belts | Performance gear for a life in motion



https://www.amazon.com/Arcade-Belt-Adventure-Ranger-Belts/dp/B07L5VX5S1



Buckle looks flat but press release side tabs. I've added the buckle size into the OP.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I use the Arcades. I'm not gonna go all fanbouy over a belt, but it does have everything I want and nothing I don't.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I am an Arcade fanboy, those look like a decent cheaper alternative but I'm not a fan of that buckle either. I've been only using Arcade belts for 3 or 4 years now and have had zero issues or breakage across 3 belts. Like Donutz said, everything I want and nothing I don't.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Also in the arcade fanboy club. As mojo said, turns all pants into sweat pants. Craig's look pretty good for 13 bucks though! Worth the extra to me for the slimline buckle on the arcades and the funky colours.


----------



## DaveMcI (Aug 19, 2013)

Long live suspenders!!!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Deleted. Wtf didn't read the last spam post.


----------



## Jack87 (Jan 9, 2021)

I been using arcade slim belt for the same reasons and it works great. I just got arcade suspenders and tried first time last week and it worked okay. Was not the best as the clips slipped off maybe twice throughout the day. 

This belt looks great for the price. Good find.


----------

